# Add-on Items



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Is there an easy way to check on add-on items when you have a qualifying order?  I wish (and have sent feedback to Amazon) that part of the checkout process included a pop-up or reminder that you have a qualifying order to get add-on items.  

I don't do it often enough that I just "remember" to check on add-ons.  I think I would use the option more if there is an easy way to check what is available when I do order enough stuff to begin with.  Aren't grocery items frequently available as add-ons? Am I missing a drop-down or search function specifically for add-on available items?

Am I correct that you can have multiple add-on items in a single order if the initial order qualifies?  I did finally remember on my last of 8 separate orders over the last 3 days (any one of which would have met the requirement) when a Nerf gun I was looking at was only available as an add-on.  I then added that, some Barbie clothes, and a 10-pack of capacitive touch styli (only $2.36 for all 10, pretty colors!).  

I already have the email that all 9 items on that order will be here on Wednesday, so I guess I answered my own question about multiple add-ons in one order.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I created a Wishlist named "check before ordering" for things like that. I also use it for things I re-order regularly and am trying to bunch orders together.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have had orders where all the items were add ons. As long as the total is $25 when there are one or more add on in the order, its fine. 

I also have a wishlist called add ones for things I might need but are only available as add on. So sometimes I have only add on in the order. 

My post reads really weird with all the add ons.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Atunah said:


> I have had orders where all the items were add ons. As long as the total is $25 when there are one or more add on in the order, its fine.
> 
> I also have a wishlist called add ones for things I might need but are only available as add on. So sometimes I have only add on in the order.
> 
> My post reads really weird with all the add ons.


Wow! Good information. I had no idea you could use all add-on items as long as you hit the minimum order requirement. I always thought it had to be a minimum "regular" order first.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> Wow! Good information. I had no idea you could use all add-on items as long as you hit the minimum order requirement. I always thought it had to be a minimum "regular" order first.


Been awhile since I did it, but my memory is that Atunah is right, you can include add-on items to reach the minimum.

I ordered some tiny batteries that were only $2.36, but were NOT add-on items. I'd been thinking that I'd have to find something to build the order up, but Amazon actually went by 2-day shipping an order for $2.36. They aren't as aggressive in making some things add-on items that deserve that status.


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

I know this is a late reply, but I recently noticed there's a little thing to click on add on items: add to next qualifying order.  Anyone else seeing that?  It might be a test, or something they've rolled out to make it easier to keep track of?  (Yes, I've also made ordered of all / most add on items, and it works fine!)


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

HSh said:


> I know this is a late reply, but I recently noticed there's a little thing to click on add on items: add to next qualifying order. Anyone else seeing that? It might be a test, or something they've rolled out to make it easier to keep track of? (Yes, I've also made ordered of all / most add on items, and it works fine!)


I haven't noticed that yet, but it could be handy if it shows up! I've started an Add-on Items wish list and I just double check it when I hit a qualifying order now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've used the "add to next qualifying order" a couple of times now.  Works well.

And I thought you had to have $25 first, then the add-on, but the last time I ordered it was obvious that the add-ons were counted towards the $25.

Interestingly, my add-on items are arriving before the base items I ordered. 

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

HSh said:


> I know this is a late reply, but I recently noticed there's a little thing to click on add on items: add to next qualifying order. Anyone else seeing that? It might be a test, or something they've rolled out to make it easier to keep track of? (Yes, I've also made ordered of all / most add on items, and it works fine!)


Where is that you have to click to add it to the next qualifying order? I don't know if it's that I just can't see it or that it's not available to us in the UK yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda,

you add the item to your cart, and then click "save for later." It shows up once the item is "saved for later." That's how it is on Amazon.com, anyway.










Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks, Betsy. I tried it, but that tick box doesn't show up for me on Amazon UK. 

I guess we'll get it ..... eventually.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

If you just put the add-on items in your cart, do they prevent you from checking out unless you've hit the $25 threshold? If they don't prevent checkout, they could just sit there until you do have a $25+ order.


----------

